# Lose weight with Coffee mannooligosaccharides?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Lose weight with Coffee mannooligosaccharides? Coffee mannooligosaccharide Coffee mannooligosaccharides reduce body fat?Coffee beans contain an indigestible component called Coffee mannooligosaccharides. Mannooligosaccharide are a type of saccharide polymer which contain a small number of component sugars. Researchers have been studying coffee mannooligosaccharides for their prebiotic properties. Previous studies both in humans and animals have found coffee [...]

*Read More...*


----------

